# Kid Tied To Tree



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

This is a new one me but I thought I'd run it by you guys to see what state statute or local ordinances may apply. I'm also wondering if the homeowner is putting him or herself at risk by engaging in the following behavior.

A new family moved into our semi-rural neighborhood. I never met the parents but they're a married couple with three kids who look like they're all under the age of 5. So maybe, I'm guessing, they are 5, 3, and 1.

The oldest one goes to school for at least half the day. The two younger ones? They stay home. The middle kid (who looks to be about 3) stays inside a lot, but the youngest one (who's about 1) is outside alone all the time. It's a small blonde girl and she's outside all alone for hours at a time.

Why doesn't she run off? The girl is tied to a tree with clothesline that goes around her waist and then it's tied to the tree trunk. The rope is at about her belly level, but it's high enough that she could choke. The tree to which this kid stays tied is located behind a hedge, so most people from the street can't see her. We happen to live right next door, on the same side of the street, so we can see over the hedge and on the inside of the lawn.

Mostly this little 1 year old just sits out in the grass. In the cold months she's wearing a red snow suit and mittens. In the warmer months, she's dressed more lightly. 

The scary thing, other than that fact that sick, psycho bastards could pull up and grab her off the rope, is the fact that none of the neighbors respect the leash laws, so this kid's tied to a tree while a bunch of loose dogs come up to her and practically make fun of her for being tied to the tree while they're all running free.

Have any of you ever heard of this? Or seen it in your towns?

This has to be against the law, but where do we start? Was this EVER allowed in Massachusetts, like decades ago? I'm thinking maybe this mother was raised this way, so maybe that's why it seems normal to her.

On the other hand, I'm wondering "WTF IS THE MOTHER DOING IN THAT HOUSE ALL DAY" while the little one year old is tied to the tree?"

Any thoughts? Advice? Statutes toward which you can direct me? Information on the statute of limitations?

Thanks guys. It's in Massachusetts.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Why not just call the local PD? Sounds fucked up.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sounds real fucked up.... I wouldn't leave a dog outside for a fraction of that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

I absolutely would contact the local PD ASAP. I say ASAP because of the strangulation hazard the you indicated exists. How shitty will you feel if that kid gets strangled out there and you didn't report it?
If the kid is being tied to a tree unsupervised like a dog, there are enormous child endangerment issues. Strangulation, general health and welfare, abduction or wonder off risk....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not LE, but I am a mother, and I'm appalled. I would call local PD immediately and report it. Who puts a 1 Yr old outside unsupervised and ties them to a tree to keep them in the yard??? I would think neglect at the very least, and possibly abuse. Plus, if that's what is going on outside, wth could possibly be going on inside where no one is watching? Sounds like it needs some attention from the authorities.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Another vote to call the local PD the next time you see that. Completely unacceptable.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That's a weird way to word your question...how long has this been going on, what difference does the ordinance or zoning mean? Call PD, DYS, etc ASAP. Document with photos and video.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I would go put out a bowl of water for the kid, and toss her a steak.

Then I would call the PD to see what's up.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

+1 on the water and make sure the collar's not too tight


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

We are so fucked in the head

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

That is beyond fucked up. If you were a new member posting this I would think you were BSing us. Call the PD...like, yesterday.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dan Stark said:


> I would go put out a bowl of water for the kid, and toss her a steak.
> 
> Then I would call the PD to see what's up.


Holy shit, I think I just pissed myself.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Get them an invisible fence


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Three words...

Fifty one A


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Q5-TPR said:


> http://www.mass.gov/eohhs/consumer/family-services/child-abuse-neglect/


Just be prepared for the awful music while you're on hold with the child at risk hotline. The new music is a combination of new age jazz and soft-core porn music, but it's better than that horrendous piano music they used to have.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 on photo's the second you see that baby tied up and a request for a police response regarding neglect.

I live in a semi-rural neighborhood and aside from the hazards you mentioned, we have the occasional visit from bears and coyotes, so I wouldn't even leave a dog out unattended tied to a fixed object.

In short, make the call.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Years ago it was very common to see this with a child in a harness, but
the parents were never far away.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Just be prepared for the awful music while you're on hold with the child at risk hotline. The new music is a combination of new age jazz and soft-core porn music, but it's better than that horrendous piano music they used to have.


I hear that music in my nightmares.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Dan Stark said:


> I would go put out a bowl of water for the kid, and toss her a steak..


I was thinking sit just beyond reach with candy and a soda..


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks you guys. I really appreciate your insight and suggestions to links. Given that I don't know the people, I'd rather take the photos on the sly and then call the police. If the police don't help then I'll call CPS.

I've been the kind of neighbor who minds my business so that's why I asked for your opinions, rather than just run around the hood and see what my neighbors think. The mom seems like a tough nut, and I don't want to tick her off, if you know what I mean. So it felt safer to get your opinions (that the practice is as messed up as I thought it was) and then I'll proceed from there.

If I get good photos I'll post 'em here. Thanks again.


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 30, 2012)

I can not fathom how a mother thinks its perfectly fine to tie a 1 year old to a tree, unsupervised... So many ways it is endangering the child, its not even funny... Pics, video, call the police... Basically, what everybody else said...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Jeepy,Don't know if you are a mandated reporter but if you are...you are duty bound to report this....even off duty. So don't put yourself in the jackpot by ignoring this. Report it ASAP.


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 30, 2012)

trueblue said:


> Jeepy,Don't know if you are a mandated reporter but if you are...you are duty bound to report this....even off duty. So don't put yourself in the jackpot by ignoring this. Report it ASAP.


Well crap, didn't think of that... good point... I know all LEO, Fire Rescue, Nurses, and EMS staff are mandated reporters down here... Not sure in Ma...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Whoa, ..whoa.....whoa. You mean, you're NOT supposed to tie your kid to a tree? Damn it all, I've been doing it wrong all these years. For baths I just gave them the John Rambo treatment and tossed powdered sugar on them for lice treatment.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Johnny Law said:


> Whoa, ..whoa.....whoa. You mean, you're NOT supposed to tie your kid to a tree? Damn it all, I've been doing it wrong all these years. For baths I just gave them the John Rambo treatment and tossed powdered sugar on them for lice treatment.


Hold up, John Rambo or Rodney Farva? I hear "it's delicious" 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

In chronological terms, Rambo was first, plus they just gave him cold water. Farva got the fried dough treatment.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

..In the cold months? That means you have been watching this go on for a long time..not for nothing there is something wrong with you that you haven't acted already..who cares if the "mother" is scary..this is a defeneseless child..at the least call DSS and register a complaint


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not LE, but I am a dad so there isn't a person on the planet who would intimidate me into not calling this one in.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

So, "someone I know" and some friends may have gotten another friend drunk in high school, and tied (or taped) him to a tree with a friendly rottweiler that licked him to a drooly mess. So this person and friends did the right thing by untying (or untaping) him and leaving him in the bushes at his house. Since he was not a juvenile, there is no mandated reporting. What more could have been done to help him?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

cousteau said:


> So, "someone I know" and some friends may have gotten another friend drunk in high school, and tied (or taped) him to a tree with a friendly rottweiler that licked him to a drooly mess. So this person and friends did the right thing by untying (or untaping) him and leaving him in the bushes at his house. Since he was not a juvenile, there is no mandated reporting. What more could have been done to help him?


You could have sent the rottweiler home with him.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

frank said:


> You could have sent the rottweiler home with him.


+1 if the rottie licked him to a drooling mess it means their going "steady"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jeepy what's up! Did you make the call or What?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeepy, I would forgo posting a photo of a minor child, no matter how fucked up this whole thing is. Take the photo and email it to DCF and the local PD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks you guys, for all of the excellent advice. I took it all to heart and thought about everything you said. Then I lay in wait. I got video of the parents tying out the one kid but not the others. It's so messed up to me that the YOUNGeST and MOST VULNERABLE is tied out there to fend for herself

I have photos, video, and I've documented all the dates on which this occurs. To further bolster my credibility, I set an appointment to run all this past my State Rep. on Monday so that his office is aware, too. That way when we report it to the po-po, the po-po in that town won't be tempted to consider this a "neighbor dispute" and sweep this under the rug.

The most fucked up part? The mother doesn't even work at all and the father of the kids is a lawyer. 

I really do appreciate all the input that you gave ma and you, especially, 263 (my hero), because I was fixin to post a screen shot here. Thanks again, my friends.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Jeepy said:


> Thanks you guys, for all of the excellent advice. I took it all to heart and thought about everything you said. Then I lay in wait. I got video of the parents tying out the one kid but not the others. It's so messed up to me that the YOUNGeST and MOST VULNERABLE is tied out there to fend for herself
> 
> I have photos, video, and I've documented all the dates on which this occurs. To further bolster my credibility, I set an appointment to run all this past my State Rep. on Monday so that his office is aware, too. That way when we report it to the po-po, the po-po in that town won't be tempted to consider this a "neighbor dispute" and sweep this under the rug.
> 
> ...


Does that mean you still have not contacted authorities?

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

I did. I set the appointment to show em all the evidence on Monday morning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Usa8235 said:


> ..In the cold months? That means you have been watching this go on for a long time..not for nothing there is something wrong with you that you haven't acted already..who cares if the "mother" is scary..this is a defeneseless child..at the least call DSS and register a complaint


You don't know anything about anything, so lay off the shit you're giving me. Same goes for you, "*right.as.rain*" or whatever the fuck you're called.

I posted an inquiry. I got the answers I was looking for. The rest of you can spare me the bullshit or take it up with *263FPD *or *Delta*, 'cause I have no room on my plate to take shit from any of you.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Jeepy....I think everyone is trying to tell you that this incident doesn't belong on someone's calender...it needs to be reported now. If you are a mandated reporter the clock is ticking. As for the "po-po" sweeping this under the rug....I doubt that very much. Monday is a holiday....your state rep is working?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeepy said:


> You don't know anything about anything, so lay off the shit you're giving me. Same goes for you, "*right.as.rain*" or whatever the fuck you're called.
> 
> I posted an inquiry. I got the answers I was looking for. The rest of you can spare me the bullshit or take it up with *263FPD *or *Delta*, 'cause I have no room on my plate to take shit from any of you.


Settle down. I wasn't giving any "shit". I was simply trying to clarify what you said in your update of the situation. Your own description of the situation shows there is cause for concern, so excuse me for being at all concerned about the welfare of a child. I said nothing else to insult you, so kindly lay off the harsh and unnecessary response.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Jeepy said:


> You don't know anything about anything, so lay off the shit you're giving me. Same goes for you, "*right.as.rain*" or whatever the fuck you're called.
> 
> I posted an inquiry. I got the answers I was looking for. The rest of you can spare me the bullshit or take it up with *263FPD *or *Delta*, 'cause I have no room on my plate to take shit from any of you.


Not for nothing, but if you were anyone else, I'd prolly have busted your balls for waiting on "ask a cop" to act. Don't think either of the other members really deserved that reply. Especially "Right".


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Not for nothing, but if you were anyone else, I'd prolly have busted your balls for waiting on "ask a cop" to act. Don't think either of the other members really deserved that reply. Especially "Right".


Not for nothin, but go fuck yourself.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yikes..


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------

